# [Fri 28th Oct 2011] Offline Halloween party with Diaphragm Failure - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Friday 28th October: OFFLINE HALLOWEEN NIGHT SPECIAL with DIAPHRAGM FAILURE!*


Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771

Club starts: 9pm
Band onstage: 11:30pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

It's going to be a wild, wild Halloween night in Brixton with an extra spooky evening at the Prince Albert. We'll have skin crawling film slideshows, a death's rattle of black- clad DJs and an astonishing live band. 

*LIVE ON STAGE:*

DIAPHRAGM FAILURE
More deranged then Denis Healy's eyebrows on a stormy night, this London 'improv circus' band have been described as, 'fearless, fun, slightly disturbing, entertaining, inspiring, dancey, trancey, punky and psychedelic'.

That sounds perfect for the Albert crowd so make sure you get down for this night - it's going to be the best Halloween party in town!



DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including: 

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of great horror posters and other devilish things that go bump in the night.

More: www.offlineclub.com


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

This is tomorrow and we'll have horror films, face painting shizzle and a band that PLAYS THE SPOONS!


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

This is tonight and the band are going to be wild!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Is. Is going to be wild. Looks nice, will try and swing by!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds good but is the bar cheap? 

Will see folks there later for a pint


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to find a witches hat to complete my outfit.  Preferably a tiny hat.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll come wearing this.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

I like.
The band are onstage around midnight.
I think they'll be fun


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

Midnight! I'll be fast asleep at that stage.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Midnight! I'll be fast asleep at that stage.


Well, we'll be DJing from 9.30pm...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Well, we'll be DJing from 9.30pm...



Knowing myself I might be in bed by then too.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

Perhaps afternoon tea might be more your thing?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Perhaps afternoon tea might be more your thing?



You doing any sets in the Wolseley any time soon?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You doing any sets in the Wolseley any time soon?


Too upmarket for me. I'll see if I can get a gig at the Phoenix.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

The singer's going to wear a pumpkin on his head. And we have PROPER DRY ICE!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ow.  That is all.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

Fire alarms, sparklers, monitors on fire. That was something a bit special


----------



## colacubes (Oct 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Fire alarms, sparklers, monitors on fire. That was something a bit special



The fire alarm going off was most disconcerting while I was trying to have a wee


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

Some photos:
















More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-halloween-madness-photos-from-offline-club/


----------

